# Aftermarket Usb Cables - Confirmed Working



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

I dug in to hardware specs to find the proper type of USB cable for HP-TP.

It requires a micro USB 2.0 "B" Cable.

I ordered several from ebay @ $3/ea - and they work at the proper charging levels (confirmed in webOS)

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180707942353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_16778wt_1028

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I also ordered a car charger that appeared to have proper specs, but it did not work. Just so you don't waste your time/money...
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120770035923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2117wt_1185


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep, micro-B cables are becoming the new standard for phones and tablets, so they're pretty easy to come by cheaply. I bought a bunch of them in varying lengths from monoprice for less than a dollar each and they work great.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=103&cp_id=10303#1030307


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

lol? I have been using a 8' cable i bought at CompUSA months ago.

any usb *cable* that is type-A to Micro-B will work.

here's a chart showing the different types of connectors for those interested in learning.









courtesy wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it the cable that needs to be made for a tablet or a specific type of USB cable? This confuses me.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I've used the cable from my daughter's LG phone with no problems... Doesn't matter where it comes from, just that it's the right size.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

Micro-A cables will only slow charge your touchpad because they only deliver .5A. Micro-B delivers 2A and can properly charge your touchpad.


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Micro-A cables will only slow charge your touchpad because they only deliver .5A. Micro-B delivers 2A and can properly charge your touchpad.


So would this allow charging through your PC? I know some don't deliver enough amps through USB, but my board seems to actually have a useful marketing gimmick and has 3x usb amp power if needed.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

All of the USB cables allow for a full 2 amps+ (I have actually used old messed up USB cables as spare wires for other random projects and you can easily push 12V at about 5 amps through them with 100% no issue)

Most motherboards limit the USB power to 500mA

In order to get 2000+mA, you need a motherboard like a newer msi or newer gigabyre or asus that offer a software utility to boost the USB power (the USB power is controlled by the USB drivers)
My MSI board can offer additional power through any of the USB ports but the i-charger software sucks because it wont boost the ports power unless it first detects apple hardware connected (eg an ipad), hopefully MSI will update the software to fix this.

PS when buying usb cables, avoid ones that lack molded plastic or rubber around the connector.

Many cheap cables will have a hollow plastic case around the connector and what eventually happens is one day you go to plug the connector in and 1 of 2 things may happen

1 (worst case) you plug the connector in and when you go to remove it, the connector comes loose and gets stuck in the device (ruining your week as you try to remove it)

2 (less worst but still sucks) you go to connect the cable and it balls back into the hollow casing also causing the solder joints to fail, ruining the cable


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Micro-A cables will only slow charge your touchpad because they only deliver .5A. Micro-B delivers 2A and can properly charge your touchpad.


most cell phone chargers do not have enough amps to properly charge your tablet.
You need to have a charger that says 2A or 2000mA in the back to properly charge your device.
most cables should be fine. anything 25ga and down

+1 to everything Razor512 said.


----------



## bugdroid (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha yea. Ihave been using the USB cable and wall charged from my blackberry curve after the USB that came with my toouchpad died.  I called HP yesterday and they are sending out a new cable for free to. Al they needed was my address and serial number from the touchpad. edit


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

scrizz said:


> false, the cable does not limit the amount of amps.
> It is the charging source that does.
> most cell phone chargers do not have enough amps to properly charge your tablet.
> You need to have a charger that says 2A or 2000mA in the back to properly charge your device.
> ...


It CAN limit the power flow. It won't necessarily. I have a charger that charges my phone just fine with one cable, but if you plug in the thinner cable it won't charge at all. And that thinner cable works fine with smaller phones.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

I love that we need to have a whole thread dedicated to people figuring out which type of USB cable to use. I think it's pretty clear from just the shape of the hole in the TouchPad that it's a normal micro-USB B. That becomes even more obvious by looking at the cable the TouchPad shipped with.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

lane32x said:


> It CAN limit the power flow. It won't necessarily. I have a charger that charges my phone just fine with one cable, but if you plug in the thinner cable it won't charge at all. And that thinner cable works fine with smaller phones.


true
25ga and down can handle it.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

My cable broke the other day. I had no idea why. I bought an aftermarket 6ft one from Fry's electronics store for $6. Thanks for the tip at monoprice.com. I I'll buy 3 there and return this to Frys.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

bugdroid said:


> Haha yea. Ihave been using the USB cable and wall charged from my blackberry curve after the USB that came with my toouchpad died. I called HP yesterday and they are sending out a new cable for free to. Al they needed was my address and serial number from the touchpad. edit


How long did it take them to send you one? Mine died last night...


----------



## chefjw (Sep 15, 2011)

My barrel plug went south and HP overnighted me one under warranty so they are quick.


----------



## QuePaso (Jul 26, 2011)

chefjw said:


> My barrel plug went south and HP overnighted me one under warranty so they are quick.


Did they want the old one back?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

QuePaso said:


> Did they want the old one back?


Same thing happened to me. I told them the cap was bad and they overnighted me a charger without cap. I called them back and they overnighted me a cap and charger. And no, they don't want anything back. I even ask then for a second cap to go with the first charger that they sent without the cap and they overnighted that too. I wouldn't try that too often, but they are very cooperative.


----------

